# IUD Removal - Doc removed encapsulated IUD



## tpkeith

Doc removed encapsulated IUD from the distal lower portion or the omentum - laparoscopically.  49402 requires opening the abdomen.  The procedure was more than an IUD removal.  Any ideas?  Thanks!


----------



## cedwards

How about 58301 Removal of IUD with 22 modifier to show "unusual" procedure? You will have to drop the claim to paper and submit with your op notes.


----------



## jsanc07

*Laparoscopy IUD Removal -CPT*

Sorry I did the same question before but I still confused. I am a new coder to the OB/GYN.
The Doctor removed a Copper IUD laparoscopy because she couldn' t remove the usual way. It was found in the lower peritoneal cavity between the bladder and the uterus and remove it through the trocar. At the same time he found some pelvic adhesions and remove them also.

Thank you again,

Judy


----------



## FTessaBartels

*49329 Unlisted Procedure*

This isn't my area of expertise, but ... 

I think you're stuck using 49329 Unlisted laparscopy procedure, abdomen, peritoneum and omentum. I'd base my pricing on 49402.

I'm sure this isn't the answer you were hoping for ... 

If you can post the scrubbed op note it may help experienced members give you a more definitive answer.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## amjordan

49329 is correct.  When selecting a comparable procedure, it all depends on the amount of work it took to remove it.  I have seen the following codes recommended for the circumstances listed below.

Not embedded - 49320 
Embedded or took more work - 49322 
Encased w/lysis of adhesions - 58660 

Some carriers will not allow you to drop to paper on the original submission.  You should have a place to add "Claim Note" in your billing system. It helps to add a short note "Laparoscopic IUD removal for an ectopic IUD, similar to code 49320. Op note available on request"


----------

